

Google 404 screen appears on facebook.co.uk/ root - jpadvo
http://facebook.co.uk/

======
shazow
Yup, it's a fake. The nameservers aren't Google's (dns __.b.register.com
instead of ns __.google.com).

------
jpadvo
This is probably from somebody domain camping the url, and for some reason
powering it with Google App Engine. Nevertheless, the irony is striking.

